# Cat Scratches in Wooden Door



## Tbsc50 (Jul 29, 2018)

I have recently moved into a property and the previous owner had cats. They have unfortunately decided that my patio door was a scratch post and have as such been rather horrible to it. I have attached a picture of th damage - can somebody please reccomend the products and processor fix this?

I would rather not have to repaint the whole door, but will do if that’s necessary to get a good finish.

Thanks!


----------



## Tbsc50 (Jul 29, 2018)

Note - the scratches are quite deep into the grain, and all over the door


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

You have 3 choices; sand down to bare wood and refinish, apply a stain to the scratches [they'll still be there but not as noticeable] or use filler, sand, primer and paint.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I might concided replacing that narrow strip, looks like base cap molding.


----------



## maria325 (Sep 24, 2018)

It's just a door, I would just repaint the whole thing, it will look nice and fresh.


----------



## Ollie911 (Feb 11, 2019)

We had a cat who did this to virtually every door frame in our house (also original wooden windowsills by jumping in the open window; all our cats have done this). From time to time I just use Old English lemon wood oil or Pledge's orange oil wood polish. Makes them nearly disappear (not noticeable at all from a distance). Some day we'll replace all the door moldings but that's at the bottom of the home improvement list. If it's just a cosmetic issue, I recommend using the wood oils. It's part of my seasonal "deep cleaning".


----------

